# 50 Gallon Build



## Hossack (Sep 14, 2011)

I acquired this tank free from the Grocery Store I work at. It was the old lobster tank until the filtration broke 3 years ago and hasn't been used since. My plan for it is to dirt it and cap with some sort of small gravel. I have a fluval 305 canister filter. I plan on building a spray bar for it. I still need to buy a light. Looking at getting a dual T8 Shop light and then the appropriate bulbs to go along with it.

My plan for fish are 2 German Blue Rams, 9 Tiger Barbs and at least 6 Peppered Cories. I've never kept GBR before. Are they compatible with the tiger barbs? Any other tips or things I should know about them would be greatly appreciated.

I built the stand myself. Still needs to be dressed up to look fancy. I'll be adding a platform inside so I can put the canister inside and store other things. 

Glass will get a good cleaning when I'm ready to.


















I messed up measuring and the one center support isn't exactly centered but after being finished I figured it was good enough.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Tiger barbs can be Tough so if you really want them then add them last.Let everyone,anyone else get settled in first as their sure to stir it up a bit once they arrive.
Enjoy!


----------



## Hossack (Sep 14, 2011)

Still looking for a lighting setup that will grow plants. Would a few of these lights work?

Aquarium Coral Reef 20W LED Flood Lighting White Fish Water Tank Salt Fresh H2O | eBay


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Can't say I have ever seen them.I'd be leary,as it appears to have a single led diode per unit.Most leds are .2-3w.3 watts being the highest tech leds going on very pricey units.Not sure how they figure its 20 watts but many leds are labled incorrectly or falsely advertised.
If $29 is no big deal I'd buy one to see,but I'll add the 244 light led fixture I got 3 years ago for $25 is like a night light compared to good leds.


----------

